# Lapeer Area



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

steve99 said:


> Those look like false morels, someone correct me if I'm wrong but doesn't look like half frees that I pick. The veins don't spider out into each other like morels. Looks like the veins go straight from top to bottom. Underneath, the stalk goes all the way up to the cap. Cut the mushroom cap and stem, if they are not hollow, don't eat them.


Yeah, I,m new to half frees. They all have hollow stems and connect just under half way down from the top of cap. Maybe half way. I say when in doubt throw it out. Wife and son want to keep them. I have kept them isolated from the others. I will be tossing these. 2 in the center have been cut in half.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

https://www.google.com/search?q=fal...i=VOkDWa7RMYS7jwSWnY6YDA#imgrc=E_nYtj5uIGDUQM:

https://nature.mdc.mo.gov/discover-nature/field-guide/half-free-morel

Another false morel:
https://www.google.com/search?q=fal...i=VOkDWa7RMYS7jwSWnY6YDA#imgrc=ZOSr-KynECBymM:

L & O


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

Nice link, L&O. These sure do fit the half free description. The stems are small on some but I do believe they're all the same. Still gonna toss them.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

CHASINEYES said:


> Nice link, L&O. These sure do fit the half free description. The stems are small on some but I do believe they're all the same. Still gonna toss them.


Don't toss them, eat them.


----------



## steve99 (Apr 30, 2015)

CHASINEYES said:


> Yeah, I,m new to half frees. They all have hollow stems and connect just under half way down from the top of cap. Maybe half way. I say when in doubt throw it out. Wife and son want to keep them. I have kept them isolated from the others. I will be tossing these. 2 in the center have been cut in half.
> View attachment 253727



Those are half frees for sure, the other pics made them look like some false ones I run into. You can usually tell after you cut them in half. Enjoy those!


----------



## 69Shovelhead (Dec 28, 2009)

I have had no luck so far but after seeing all of these as of recent I will be out there soon.


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

New find this evening. Went back to the same area that"s been producing. Mostly half frees. Still have not eaten a Half Free....yet. Many of them were too old. Yellows are growing on our property, have not picked them yet. One of the guys at work owns a side lawn business. He's finding yellows in lawns in warren area.


----------



## steve99 (Apr 30, 2015)

CHASINEYES said:


> New find this evening. Went back to the same area that"s been producing. Mostly half frees. Still have not eaten a Half Free....yet. Many of them were too old. Yellows are growing on our property, have not picked them yet. One of the guys at work owns a side lawn business. He's finding yellows in lawns in warren area.
> 
> 
> View attachment 254324



Nice job finding them. Don't think you will be disappointed in the half frees, they are good. Should eat them before the other ones, they tend to dry up faster and gets crumbly.


----------



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

To the naked eye this is just two lonely morels. To me it is a 200% increase over last years totals for my Lapeer county morel grounds. Found 3 yesterday in a short 15 min search. More or less just wanted to see if any were around in my go to spots. I'm sure there were more there but just took a quick stroll. Since it's private I'm not worried about the competition. I'll be back later this week in better picking weather to collect.


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

steve99 said:


> Nice job finding them. Don't think you will be disappointed in the half frees, they are good. Should eat them before the other ones, they tend to dry up faster and gets crumbly.


We had a small supper, so we fired up the frying pan and done a small batch to get them under our belt. Good eats for sure. Better than the greys.

Done a bit of reading on the half frees. They are most certainly easily distinguished from Verpas.


----------



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

CHASINEYES said:


> We had a small supper, so we fired up the frying pan and done a small batch to get them under our belt. Good eats for sure. Better than the greys.
> 
> Done a bit of reading on the half frees. They are most certainly easily distinguished from Verpas.


How are the slugs and pill bugs in half frees. Never picked em.


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

Have not found a bug in them yet. My wife and I discussed that very subject. She asked are these safe, the bugs have not touched them. LOL


----------



## xcapefromhell (Apr 27, 2011)

fishonjr said:


> I say top 3, because there are many different species of morels. Maybe species isn't the right word, I apologize to mycologists, if I am wrong. But as many of you know, there are different morels, amongst the morel season. Half frees like CHASINEYES posted, are supreme when one wants to enjoy the flavor of the what "shrooming" is about in the early season.


----------



## xcapefromhell (Apr 27, 2011)

Be careful! those look a lot like false morels. When in doubt throw them out. I'm


----------



## eboll (May 6, 2008)

Took a quick look after work yesterday in a new area. Not a whole lot of green on the ground there. I picked a couple of small pheasant backs, no morels. I was on a south facing slope with lots of sun.


----------



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

Picked about 12 or so on my lunch today. Not a banner day. But anything is better then last year.


----------

